# Can't find the owners manual!



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Ugh.

My grandmother gave me her pressure canner because she doesn't use it any longer and because the one I was using is warped and she had a conniption fit when I told her I didn't know it wasn't safe to use.  I do now, however, have a fabulous new pot to soak my feet in! 

It's not fancy, an older (like in the 80's) model Mirro with a weight guage on it that is circular. The gasket is in really good shape-it's not discolored and shows no signs of dry rot and is flexible. The only thing is I can't find anything about it online. It's a 16gt, 416M model and that doesn't match up with anything I'm seeing when I search around. It wouldn't be a problem since I know how to can on my old one, but this one is different. There isn't one of those small, circular pop-up type steam release doohickies on it - so I don't know how to tell what I'm doing since my old one has that thing. 

What should I do? I really need to get some potatoes canned!


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.pickyourown.org/canning_equipment/mirropressurecookerandcannerinstructionsmanual.pdf

or

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/mirromanual.pdf


are a couple I found but not specific to model 416M

Here are replacement parts.
http://www.cookingandcanning.net/m04160416m.html

Hope some of this helps.

Steven


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Thank you. I found a site that said this is a pressure canner/cooker hybird but I was always under the impression that it's not possible to do both with one. It also gave basic info on how to make it work without the vent pop up thing so I feel okay now that I have some direction. Clearly this freebie will be just one to get me by until I can afford the All American I really want!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

prettypaisley said:


> thank you. I found a site that said this is a pressure canner/cooker hybird but i was always under the impression that it's not possible to do both with one. it also gave basic info on how to make it work without the vent pop up thing so i feel okay now that i have some direction. clearly this freebie will be just one to get me by until i can afford the all american i really want!


whaaat????


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Thank you. I found a site that said this is a pressure canner/cooker hybird but I was always under the impression that it's not possible to do both with one. * It also gave basic info on how to make it work without the vent pop up thing so I feel okay now that I have some direction.* Clearly this freebie will be just one to get me by until I can afford the All American I really want!


Umm... Hmm... I might be wrong, and I am not familiar with your model of pressure canner, but I think that little "pop-up thingie" you are describing sounds like it is the safety interlock. When the the cooker is sealed and under-pressure, that will popup and prevent you from removing the lid. Believe me when I say that you _*NEVER**, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES*_ want to defeat that little mechanism or use it if the interlock is not working. Bad things could happen. Very, very bad things.

Of course, I may have misunderstood. Can you post some pictures?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Yeah-you know .. after looking at it closer today (I had it all washed and ready to go) the gasket isn't tight so when I close the lid if falls into the pot. It doesn't secure like my old cheap-o Presto that I warped...I've already got it set up in the attic for a yard sale in the spring. I don't feel confident using it at all even though my grandmother did. Pressure canning still scares me ... or accidently killing my family from botulism is really what worries me. 

But I can't afford a new pressure canner right now (got a bunch of hungry animals to buy hay for) so I guess I'll dehydrate the potatoes. Not what I really wanted to do but I don't know what other options I have.  

I loathe winter. I wouldn't have made it as a pioneer if I had to live through all these short, sunless, cold days year after year.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

The_rpp said:


> Umm... Hmm... I might be wrong, and I am not familiar with your model of pressure canner, but I think that little "pop-up thingie" you are describing sounds like it is the safety interlock. When the the cooker is sealed and under-pressure, that will popup and prevent you from removing the lid. Believe me when I say that you _*NEVER**, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES*_ want to defeat that little mechanism or use it if the interlock is not working. Bad things could happen. Very, very bad things.
> 
> Of course, I may have misunderstood. Can you post some pictures?


 
Yes! That is it. It's the thing that falls back down when the pressure is safe. I don't see how this canner doesn't have one. Or how it can be a canner and a cooker both? 

This is ALL I can find on this model. I know it was sold as a canner because I have the plate to prevent the jars from touch the bottom of the pot. It all came together. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_7528127_instructions-mirro-matic-16.html


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Canners and cookers do the same thing, pressurize your food. The difference is in the size. Cookers are not big enough to can in safely. Canners can be used as pressure cookers. They just aren't really practical, because of their size, unless you are doing a large amount of food.

You need to check the age of the canner to get the right gasket. It's on the bottom and will be something like 881002, which would mean it was made on 10/2/1988. Mine were made before 1978(I think that's the year) and require a different gasket than ones made after '78.

And you can use a canner with a warped bottom. I was gifted a 22qt that had this ailment. After checking with very experienced canners that I trusted, I have been using mine for over 7 years now, without any problems.


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

Perhaps one of these gaskets can work as a replacement.

http://www.amazon.com/Mirro-Pressur...3179933&sr=8-2&keywords=Mirro+Matic+16+gasket

http://www.amazon.com/T-fal-wearever-9882000mw-Pressure-Cooker/dp/B00002N5ZZ/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_1

Also, Terri may be onto something as for looking for a model number on the bottom of the canner. 

With a good gasket, and the proper weight/calibrated guage, you should be ready to go.

Good luck.

On slight tangent, you mentioned you warped your Presto canner? I have two Presto canners, 16 and 23 qt., and I cannot imagine what you may have done to cause the canner to deform. Would you be so kind as to elaborate? If for no other reason than to help me not wreck my canners.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got a Mirro M 0406. Probably pretty similar. Part numbers are the same (on site above) No there is no relief valve. You have to listen for the jiggle of the weight and very slowly adjust your heat accordingly. When the time is up you turn the heat off and let cool for 45 minutes to an hour, use a long utensil to remove the weight (I use a straightened fence clip) before trying to remove the lid. 

From my manual;
1) to 12) canning jar filling and and setting in cooker
13) Close cooker and set control at 5, 10, or 15 lbs according to chart. Turn on heat.
14) Air in cooker has been exhausted when control jiggles vigorously. Start to count processing time at this point. Then reduce heat, but keep it high enough so that control jiggles at least 2 or 3 times a minute. This is your assurance that pressure is being maintained. Prevent drafts from blowing over your cooker and do not keep turning the heat up and down because this can cause uneven pressure which forces liquid from jars.
15) Process according to time given on charts. (_I use the Ball canning guide times)
_16) When processing time is completed turn off heat. If an electric range is used, remove cooker from heating unit. Reduce pressure naturally. Do not rush the cooling by setting cooker in water or by running cold water over cooker. Never lift the control to hasten the reduction of pressure. It takes about 20 - 25 minutes for the pressure to drop in a cooker filled with jars and about 40 - 45 minutes in a large cooker.
17) Remove the control. Remove the cover and tilt far side up so that steam escapes away from you.
18) to 21) removal and normal after care of canned product

Amount of water for canning for 16 quart cookers - 2 quarts for all canning + extra pint if processing at less than full capacity. If you double stack pints you have to use an extra rack between the layers.


----------



## Djones56 (Sep 8, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this. I have this canner with no instructions. I finally got the jiggler today, has been on backorder. I am saving the info you posted!


----------

